
Offline Google Forms, finally - yazinsai
http://formsapp.me
======
nmstoker
How restrictively can users grant you access?

For instance, let's say I think this is great (I do) and wish to use it, but
as I've a mountain of important personal stuff accessed via my Google
accounts, how specifically can I grant just certain access and not give
freedom to routtle around on things unrelated to form filling? Is this done
with users needing to trust you not to overstep or does it happen in a way
where the control sits with the user/Google?

------
yazinsai
Hey everyone, FormsApp maker here! I don't know about you, but I use Google
Forms A TON, and I've always wondered why Google doesn't offer an offline
version of Forms.

Not anymore.

Head on over to the site and sign up for an invite once it's ready. I'd also
love to know how YOU use Google Forms in your business or personal life.

️

~~~
jploh
Does it support all of Google Form's features? Even when sign in is required?

~~~
yazinsai
Sign in works online (the first time). It then retrieves the form fields and
validations (it wouldn't work with those multi-step, multi-page monster
forms).

Full Disclosure -- this is only 20% built out at this point

------
m52go
What's a good use-case for this?

~~~
davchana
Volunteers collecting data in remote areas and syncing or uploading to Google
Form oncr back in network. Many spots in India and other where are out of
network.

------
threepipeproblm
Using a competitor's trademark in your marketing slogan, is that wise?

~~~
Sujan
Isn't this a tool _for_ Google Forms that makes them available offline?

~~~
threepipeproblm
Maybe you're right. This wasn't clear to me since I clicked the screen shots
and it appeared to show a distinct product.

I am seeing several things I associate with a project that is thinking about
commercializing. If this is the case, it seems like rocky territory either
way.

